# When/What year did OKLAHOMA JOES get sold to charbroil?



## davidski (Feb 19, 2016)

So as i wrote a few weeks ago i got a smashing steal on my OKJ 1060 LH smoker from lowes. THe box was beat to sh!t, and the manager said it has been sitting in storage since he started working there a few years ago, he sold it to me for $321, Lowes cost. (Usually 430$)

The thermometer needle was busted, so i called them, and Charbroil didnt have the Serial # on file. After 20-30 mins on hold, they told me they would be unable to warranty the grill because from the model number they can tell it's an 2012 model. I needed to mail them proof of purchase to get my warranty started, which i did. 

The woman thought i was reading the number wrong so i took a picture of it and sent it to her. She said the serial number doesnt make sense nor did the lot number, thats not how they do their numbers at charbroil. She also pointed out that she thought it was odd there wasnt any charbroil logos on the box. 

*Did i accidently land myself a true OKJ?!? What year did CB take over? What do the newer boxes look like?*

 

I'm not going to get excited until someone can tell me wth is going on, because charbroil cant.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds to me like you have an original.

I think they bought them out last year.

Al


----------



## dstar26t (Feb 19, 2016)

Take a picture of that cooker for us


----------



## davidski (Feb 19, 2016)

i hope to build it tonight. anything in specific i should zoom in on?


----------



## dstar26t (Feb 19, 2016)

An overall picture would suffice.  I have a Longhorn (sounds like that's what you have) and a friend has a Highland that we bought last year.  They are very good "cheap offsets" depending on how your particular unit's doors seal.


----------



## davidski (Feb 20, 2016)

BOOOOOOO!!!! the instruction manual has charbroil on the back. Boooo!


----------



## davidski (Feb 20, 2016)

this thing is bigger and heavier than my trailmaster.. it might not be a horizon, but i still love her.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's the story in brief. In 1988, Joe, Roger and Steve Davidson of Perry, Oklahoma, began making top quality 1/4" pits. Within a couple years the business took off as word got out that Oklahoma Joe was the way to go. By 1998, BBQ giant Char-Broil scooped them up. 

http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipmen...lahoma-joes-highland-smokergrill-aka-longhorn


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 5, 2016)

So mine I got today must be a true Oklahoma joes. The serial plate has an outline of the state of Oklahoma but that's about all I can see. It is made out of 3/16" steel. Have no idea which model it is.













image.png



__ joel11230
__ Apr 5, 2016


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Apr 5, 2016


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Apr 5, 2016





Im curious about the age of this thing.


----------



## davidski (Apr 6, 2016)

thats a ranger. thats the last smoker youll ever need to buy sir.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 6, 2016)

DavidSKi said:


> thats a ranger. thats the last smoker youll ever need to buy sir.


Thank you! It is heavy duty.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 6, 2016)

DavidSKi said:


> thats a ranger. thats the last smoker youll ever need to buy sir.


 I don't know how old it is but I got a pretty good deal on it I think.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 6, 2016)

And could someone explain exactly what tuning plates are? Is it to direct heat? Thank you very much


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 6, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> And could someone explain exactly what tuning plates are? Is it to direct heat? Thank you very much



Here you go! 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236402/tuning-plates


----------



## davidski (Apr 11, 2016)

tuning plates are amazing if done right. without them the left side of the smoker is 220 degrees where the right side by the fire box is 350, burning your meat. the plates spread the heat out and block the direct heat from the box, gettign the chamber withitn 10 degrees of itself in any spot.


----------

